#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Maar eerst iets over mezelf: 29, sociaal, liefhebbend, vooral eerlijk.

## Faouzi.

Salaam,

Maar eerst iets over mezelf: 29, sociaal, liefhebbend, eerlijk, intelligent, gevoel voor humor, sportief en (zeer) breed genteresseerd. Ik heb leuke vrienden, een leuk huis, en een leuke en goede baan.

Ben 'fan' van lekker eten/koken, films, reizen, wandelen, zeilen, muziek en lezen.
Alles goed voor elkaar dus... althans, bijna alles want nu ik weer een tijdje vrijgezel ben zou ik graag een bijzondere meid tegen willen komen waarmee ik iets moois kan opbouwen.

Als jij denkt die leuke dame te zijn die mijn hart die sneller doet laten kloppen laat dan vooral een berichtje achter. Het lijkt me leuk je te leren kennen.

Groet.

----------


## Faouzi.

Groet.

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Halima S

Salam

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## wafae24

hoi faouzi , bdw leuk naam hoor je niet in belgie 😊 als je nog op zoek bent laat weten mis. kunnen we even pm. int priv , je ziet zelf maar ✌

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Faouzi.

.......

----------


## Sammiertje31

Nog op zoek? Stuur me een pm ben wel iets ouder

----------


## Aitwaghyer

Pm me, ken iemand voor je

----------

